# Staying in bed all day



## Maggieee716 (Jul 26, 2013)

Should i feel bad about staying in bed during most of my free time? I usually just read, watch movies, or go on the internet.That's what I get the most pleasure from, but my parents always make me feel guilty about it, like I should hang out with friends or something. My problem is: I feel bad about myself for not going outside, but when I go outside to do something social I feel like **** anyways.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

Staying in bed all day, _every day_, can be well.. unproductive. And you may get cabin fever. I'm a homebody too. I like my peace and quiet times and when I'm well and ready I will go do my social bit. You just need to let your parents know so that they don't get over-concerned. I'm sure they mean well and are trying to be encouraging, but you know... parents :no

Don't hang with friends just because you feel pressured to and there's really nothing to feel bad about - you are who you are. And when you do go out, it's important to hang with a group of friends that enjoy the same things you do so that you won't end up feeling crappy afterwards


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, I stay in bed all day. >.>

So long as you are completing your responsibilities, then you are fine.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

It's not healthy, and is a depressant. Even with the lights on, it doesn't match the sun. So make sure you get outside every day. Go for a walk if you have nowhere to go or sit on the front step and read for a bit.

The fresh air helps a great deal too... Open a window in your room, let a cool breeze blow in when you can. It's good for your computer too 

Keep working on getting more comfortable with socializing. You'll get there, keep at it. We're all here to support you... Social Anxiety SUPPORT


----------



## SleepingPariah (Apr 3, 2013)

I spend most of my days sleeping (if I can). My days are more dazed and confused if I don't sleep at least 10 hours. If I sleep 10 hours or more, when I wake up i'm wondering what other people are doing, and wishing I was with them.


----------



## Spetsnaz (Jul 28, 2013)

I stayed in my bed all day and it gave me isnomia. My body became use to the bed and couldnt go to bed at the right time.


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

I do that sometimes as well but after a while, I dunno I think it adds to my depression because I begin feeling like I'm not accomplishing anything. If you ever feel like that, maybe you could start another hobby to get rid of that feeling. For me, I usually write a lot. 

But if that's what makes you happy, then you shouldn't feel guilty about it. We can't really help what we like lol But like others said, you could try getting fresh air or going for a walk, or inviting a friend over o.o


----------



## Lonely Tiger (Aug 8, 2013)

I advise you to go out even though you may have a ****ty time it's still far better than staying inside imo.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

It's not a very good idea.. This summer I've been sleeping in until atleast 2 pm or sometimes even 4 pm. It made it a lot harder to go to sleep and put my whole time schedule out of whack. I'm trying to go back to a normal schedule otherwise I'll be doomed trying wake up for school. 
I think you should try to get back to a normal schedule especially if you're going to school or plan to work.


----------



## Really (Jul 25, 2013)

If it makes you feel better, than keep doing it. I stay in bed either sleeping or watching tv or internet all day. I mean sometimes i dont know what day it is and thats a bad thing. Anyway it makes you feel better do it but dont take it to extremes and stay in bed all month or for a whole week.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Really said:


> If it makes you feel better, than keep doing it. I stay in bed either sleeping or watching tv or internet all day. I mean sometimes i dont know what day it is and thats a bad thing. Anyway it makes you feel better do it but dont take it to extremes and stay in bed all month or for a whole week.


I sometimes lose track of time too as well during holidays, like every day is the same so why do we give them names? lol


----------



## nikolez (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm usually in my bed all day too it's comfortable and relaxes me. After a long day of stress I cant wait to go back to bed, its like my safe area. I don't think its a bad thing especially if you still get things done.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm the same, except replace reading with video games, which is even more unproductive. I occasionally go outside for a walk, but it really doesn't accomplish anything.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Try not to do it too often because it could likely make your anxiety worse. Besides being inside too often gets boring after awhile,so why not at least go outside and walk around.


----------

